# Clean Bulk diet?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I need help on a clean bulk diet if you guys can help me.

I can fit in 5 meals. At around 3000 calories.

I got a good breakfast.

100g, Oatmeal w/ berries.

6 eggwhite omlette.

Half a pint of skimmed milk.

and my main meal is good too.

100g rice.

1 1/2 chicken breast.

Veg.

Half pint milk.

But because I'm 15 I cant get anything good in school really, so I want something good. right now I have 5-6oz of tuna on brown bread.

But I dunno, help please.

Eating times are:

7:15.

10:40

12:35

5:00

7:00

9:00

Oh thats 6 ha, and yeah maybe something pre workout would be good, because I go from 12:35 til 3 o'clock without food then I train at 3 til 4:30


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Mate, the best thing to do is buy a little cool bag so you can take your own food to school.

That would allow your to take meals to school with you and a cpl of protein shakes.

I have been refining my diet ready for a bulk cycle and ive included a lot of brown rice, oats and wholemeal pasta, if you want to manage your diet a good site is nutritiondata.com, it lists everything under the sun.

You need to sit down and plan meals and read labels so you know exactly what your putting into your body.

Have you tried chucking in any supplements, not to sure what the advice is in this regard based on your age. If all good, sling in 100g of oats with a shake to up the KCALS by a good 356, that failing get on a weight gainer, easy and simple and just mix with water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

i wish i ate like that at 15!

have you asked your teachers if you can eat in class at specific times? alot of our rugby team used to do that.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

You should be a bit careful because you'll have growth hormone sloshing around naturally given your age. You want to concentrate on the vertical growth rather than horizontal. Eat clean, sure, but I wouldn't go too heavy with the weights until you've finished growing heightwise.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

calories for fat loss,maintanence and muscle gain are based are a number of factors mate, height,weight,activiy level are some

at 15 years old i very much doubt you 'need' 3000cals per day for whatever goal you have.


----------

